# Cvt service



## Ckmott (Sep 29, 2021)

Acquired at 2015 Murano sl with 150 k miles on it. The only records I have show cvt serviced at 50k. Do I change cvt fluid or leave it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should *always be replaced every 30,000 mi*. It's long overdue;* replace it ASAP*; hopefully it's running good. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. The fluid has two great enemies, and temperature is only one of them. The other is shearing force generated by normal operation of the belt, which increases on hills or with a load. This gradually breaks down and shortens the long-chain molecules that cushion the belt. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot!


----------

